# estimate anyone



## nikeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me about how much it would cost to have a plumber come buy and test a water pressure regulator? Just to check it out and tell us if something is wrong with it or not.

We are buying a house and the seller offered to fix/replace the regulator if a certified plumber checked it out and said it was defective. So far we have someone coming for $50 but would like to know if that's to much.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Choctaw said:


>


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

50's way too high...

You better keep shopping around...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

50.00 is kinda cheap man to have some-








Come by your place to do a diagnostic.


But then again, we are just sorry ass plumbers aren't we? We play in Sh!t, and piss, and we are all just a bunch of dumbass low lifes arent we? I could see why an educated Home owner like yourself could not see the value in paying a skilled tradesman like ourselves for our services. I am so sorry we think so highly of ourselves. Thank god there are people like you to put us in our places.


----------



## nikeman (Aug 27, 2010)

thats what I was afraid of. How much would be a fair price?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

$7.50 and that would be worst case scenario....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*Dam Man $ 50.00 buck and you are questioning that.....*

*As if*


----------



## nikeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> $7.50 and that would be worst case scenario....



I dont think so.. I am sure plumbers charge by the hour or something and this guy is our realitors son I think...


----------



## nikeman (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> *Dam Man $ 50.00 buck and you are questioning that.....*
> 
> *As if*



Obviously I am no plumber so forgive me for being confused here. Is $50 good or bad?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

what is wrong with paying a very cheap price of $50.00? And i am sure that in this economy, you are buying this house for close to nothing for what it was worth 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nikeman said:


> I dont think so.. I am sure plumbers charge by the hour or something and this guy is our realitors son I think...


Your realtor's son? well I'm sure he's certified then...

What do I know anyway, I'm just some random plumber on a forum....

I'll test it right now online for 200.00 bucks...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

nikeman said:


> obviously i am no plumber so forgive me for being confused here. Is $50 good or bad?


then go away!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nikeman said:


> Obviously I am no plumber so forgive me for being confused here. Is $50 good or bad?


 
*for $ 50.00 buck he is not a plumber or has a plumbing biz You should be paying close to $ 200.00*

*Now $ 200.00 is that in your price budget?????*


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw c'mon you guys, be fair to the new poster.
$50 doesn't buy much but it'll pay for my truck to park in your driveway or on the street and it includes a certified proffesional with tools on ready to be put to work. What are we testing? A PRV? No problem. We'll have to get supply pressure and downstream pressure just to get an idea. That entails a means of connecting a guage to both sides of the regulator (aka PRV: _pressure reducing valve_) so that we can determine if it is indeed functioning properley. If your PRV is equipped with test ports then we can most assuredly give you a reasonable diagnosis within minutes for another $65. However, if we must provide our own tappings into the mains supply and the downstream house pressure then our price and time increases accordingly. 
To be fair, having not seen the place, I'd suggest budgeting anywhere from $150 to $325 for this procedure. These figures are realistic in todays terms and in no way go towards making your plumber fantastically rich. They are simply numbers that a modern day proffesional would charge to give you precise results, and not results pulled out of a hat so that daddy can make a sale.

_Edit: Oh, btw. The prices mentioned allow the technician a decent wage and the company owner a reason to keep the doors open. Nothing more. Personally I'd consider $200 to be very reasonable unless it was just someone with a guage on a hose measuring pressure at the kitchen sink. Unless all you wanted to know was the pressure at the sink (or garden faucet, etc). Then $10 would be reasonable._
Honest.

Btw, our co. would give you a detailed report of all recorded pressures and would point out if these were peak time, or otherwise readings. If it really isn't important to you then just pay the $50 or $60 and get the piece of paper you want.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi genius. Did you see the box asking for your plumbing related field when you registered? 

And you put homeowner. How are people so stupid? I just don't get it.


----------

